# Goose Skinz



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I guess I was a lil harsh in my initial comment, i guess I should have been more thoughtful in my response. Fred and Greg are both great guys and at one time they made products that were top notch IMO, some of which are still in there line and a few I still take to the woods. Yet some of the stuff they have invented in the last couple a years is a lil over the top for me. Maybe they work maybe they dont, maybe it makes me old school. This is my last comment in this thread. As dahmer stated there is no way that those things could hold up with modern waterfowl tactics. I have plenty of success with ol school tactics scouting, decoy placement, good calling, concealment and effective shooting.


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

Guys arealways going to come up with a new gimmic tokill a few birds. Some years ago there was a guiy in Texas who used 3 or 4 hundred mounted geese in his set had a hughbtrailer built just for them He killed the sameamountof birds as the guys using rags mixed with some fullbodies and some Silhouette's.
There was another guy who had a stainless steel mirror across the front of his blind tipped at a slight down angle to make his spread look larger


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Based on DEDGOOSE'S response, it looks like the company might have found a solid source of raw materials


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

KLR said:


> Based on DEDGOOSE'S response, it looks like the company might have found a solid source of raw materials


That brings up another issue! There are fed. laws that prohibit the sell of any migratory bird or parts of a migratory bird. So what kind feathers are they using on the goose skins.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

I can't understand how some hunters consider real feathers a gimic? Flocked, molded, printed and simulated feathers are considered better than the real thing? I guess it goes to show that there are many not so good hunters out there that can't think outside the box. Cost prohibitive for some, certainly, they are real feathers and very expensive to put together. Just ask a taxidermist. Gimic??? NO WAY! Real Feather = Real Results, 

feather are real and no laws broken you think these things arent checked looked into first by the atty's there a bit smarter than that guys. so email greg ask him.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

deputy said:


> I can't understand how some hunters consider real feathers a gimic? Flocked, molded, printed and simulated feathers are considered better than the real thing? I guess it goes to show that there are many not so good hunters out there that can't think outside the box. Cost prohibitive for some, certainly, they are real feathers and very expensive to put together. Just ask a taxidermist. Gimic??? NO WAY! Real Feather = Real Results,
> 
> feather are real and no laws broken you think these things arent checked looked into first by the atty's there a bit smarter than that guys. so email greg ask him.


You still didn't answer the question? What pro-hunter's are using them that have credibilty in the waterfowl industry. I'm not talking some bill-bob guide service.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't need the turkey version of these to kill turkeys, and I don't need these to kill geese.
People keep coming out with products that over-complicate a relatively uncomplicated sport. I laughed when I saw the turkey model of this product last year. Turkeys are by far, the easiest friggin bird to hunt. No way do I see a need for something like that. 
Do I think that this product would improve my success on geese? No.
But by all means, I wish them good luck with their product.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I guess I was a lil harsh in my initial comment, i guess I should have been more thoughtful in my response. Fred and Greg are both great guys and at one time they made products that were top notch IMO, some of which are still in there line and a few I still take to the woods. Yet some of the stuff they have invented in the last couple a years is a lil over the top for me. Maybe they work maybe they dont, maybe it makes me old school. This is my last comment in this thread. As dahmer stated there is no way that those things could hold up with modern waterfowl tactics. I have plenty of success with ol school tactics scouting, decoy placement, good calling, concealment and effective shooting.


Ah ha DEDGOOSE, finally pictures! You may think you are sooo smart, but Greg Abbas is just a pawn in my elaborate scheme to get you to post pictures of your vehicle and where you are hunting. It took two years to come up with a ludicrous enough of a premise to get you to bite and you have fallen right into my trap. I will now analyze the intell you offered up so willingly and will be pimping you out of your fields next year. Hope you enjoy the company next year!:lol: Watch out Waxico, you are next on the agenda, I think you are simpler than DEDGOOSE, so maybe a thread about netting divers while scuba diving on LSC will get you to pull the pics out:lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Thats fine, I am buying a boat, because I have heard that is all it takes to kill ducks:lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Thats fine, I am buying a boat, because I have heard that is all it takes to kill ducks:lol:


No, it also takes "Duk Skinz". Patent Pending.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

With Valentines coming up I'm going to start selling Fore Skinz- "give your partner a little variety this holiday".


----------

